# Artist celebrating Disney's Haunted Mansion



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Artist celebrating Disney's Haunted Mansion

http://www.divinecaroline.com/artic...eyland-s-haunted-mansion?CMP=ILC-MoreFromWdgt


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

WOW, great art work ! Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Different, but I like it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those are really cool.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Is anyone here going to try to get tickets for the 40th event? Rummor is that the Hatbox Ghost is going to matirialize.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Great artwork!

Scourge, how awesome would that be if they brought him back!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Ummmm, it would be the coolest thing ever!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

ha ha! Nice!
You may have seen this, but here's a guy who actually made one. It's on my to do list


----------

